# Trying to figure out if my cat is a bengal mix or not



## Greentail (Jul 25, 2021)

She was a feral/stray when I met her in Texas from a feral cat colony. She's super vocal, is very persistent on trying to open doors, she almost NEVER leaves me alone as she finds it necessary to sit on top of me every minute of every day and when she was still an outdoor cat, I saw her walking towards me with the sun behind her and as I only saw her silhouette, she just appeared MASSIVE, like a lion almost. Everyone always likes to comment/compliment on her pattern.


----------



## imamuggie (Jul 1, 2021)

awww, her pattern is very pretty!


----------

